# Stapelverarbeitung in über mehrere Ordner



## tappi2k (21. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, wenn nicht sry 

Ich stehe gerade vor der kleinen Herausforderung ca 5000 Bilder die in mehreren unter Ordnern sind auf eine gewisse Größe zu verkleinern und das ohne große Qualitätsverschlechterung.

Ich weiß das z.B. Adobe Photoshop Stapelverarbeitung kann, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob das Programm dies auch über mehrere unter Ordner machen kann. 

Leider kann ich mir auch nicht mehr die Testversion installieren/laden da wir diese schon einmal hatten und da ich nicht genau weiß ob wir diese trotzdem noch mal (auf einem anderen Rechner) testen dürfen lasse ich es besser.

Meine frage ist nun ob jemand von euch ein Programm kennt das wirklich über mehrere unter Ordner und die menge an Bildern in einem Rutsch verkleinern kann (und am besten dann auch noch direkt Umbenennen ala originaltitel+neuegröße).

Als Formate, ist eigentlich fast "alles" vergeben, jpg, bmp, tif, gif, photoshopt.....

Hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Leola13 (21. März 2012)

Hai,

schau dir mal XNVIEW an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tappi2k (21. März 2012)

Hi vielen Dank!,

werde es mir mal anschauen.


----------

